# Zombie's 55gal



## ZombieKeepr (Mar 6, 2013)

hehe ... since this tank is basically my last remaining [nice looking] tank now that the 5gHex & 20gL are in storage, the 2.5gal is a QT-type & the 5gFBH is overgrown, I figured it's about time to show it off. xD

Now, since I have trimmed it and done some major cleanup work, it's a bit ... meh ... but when it grows back out, I think it's gonna be absolutely amazing again.










Butters looking at it:









The stocking is probably gonna be a bit controversial, but to date, I haven't had any problems. Razr, my pearl gourami, is the only "problem" in this tank[he's my little pest! xD ].

1x Fancy Goldfish
1x Pearl Gourami
1x GBR
1x blood red swordtail
1x bumble bee platy
3x dalmatian mollies
3x zebra danios
1x gold wcmm
3x glowlight tetras
1x neon tetra
1x harlequin rasbora
3x gold barbs
2x BN plecos
1x oto
1x featherfin catfish
1x SA bumble bee cat
1x raphael cat
1x SAE

I plan on upgrading this tank[if I can ever find one] to a 72gal bowfront & of course sooner then that, I'm gonna work on the stocking a bit. IDT I'm gonna take anything out, but I'm gonna even out my schools. They've severely diminished over the last couple of years.

My friend helped me restore this tank when I was going through some massive crap last year and ended up in the mental hospital ... heh ... fun ... So it's been running & stable for about a year.

Here's a couple of videos, the second one being one of my 2 land creatures stalking them xD :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZxKfmgpoLQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J93vhc8yyoY


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

You mentioned your stocking, so I won't say much ... but you have several schooling and shoaling fish listed there that really need to be in larger groups. 

Tank looks good ... the wood almost looks like it has bark on it.


----------



## ZombieKeepr (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, through all the years I've been keeping fish, there's only one time I see fish truly school ... that's when there's something new in their tank. Contrary to popular belief, it's not just one group. For ex. in summer, I had better schools[5-10 each] ... when I added two angels, EVERYTHING schooled together. With that said, I'm not intending on replacing some fish. Once they're gone, they're gone. They're definitely happy[atleast healthy] in here so I wouldn't dare take them back to a LFS for the *CHANCE* they'd have a bigger school which isn't even required when they're not stressed. I like doing it simply for asthetics and generally, when they group up/play/spawn ... it just looks better having more.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I think it looks good, and you have mentioned stocking but the only things are that the goldfish is probably not appropriate for this tank and the schooling fish. I have one neon tetra in my 30 (the rest died.) and he's pretty happy.


----------



## SolomonFinch (Dec 22, 2012)

What temp is your tank running? Just curious because of the combo of fancy goldfish to everything else. I am strictly a betta/goldfish person, so I know nuttin' about nuttin'. I have been thinking of starting a new tank, but yet to decide on inhabitants.

Looks great! I cannot grown a thing that doesn't belong in my yard. I am very jealous!


----------



## ZombieKeepr (Mar 6, 2013)

Matt & Solomon: First, thanks for the compliments! 

As per the goldfish, at first, I had her in a 20gH with a fantail friend[it was only temporary because they were INCREDIBLY tiny & some times, for certain fish, bigger isn't always better just so long as you keep up with water changes and what not] ... I was random & impulse bought a black moor when the fantail was looking terrible[wasting away despite having plenty to eat & everything being good] just so Predator wouldn't be alone. Long story short, both my fantail & my moor died. To this day, I'm not sure why ... but I decided it was time for something to change. Rather then probably dooming another goldie & wasting time on that smaller tank[I didn't have a bigger tank right away and I figured if I could cut ONE tank out of my running tanks, we'd be set] so I put her in the 55gal and watched her like a HAWK.

She's grown since then and her health is AMAZING & she even loves to play/interact with the other fish. I wouldn't really dream of moving her now. Just ... making the tank more goldfish friendly. I've realized, that's always been my overall dream is to have a goldie tank. One where other fish can coexist[even if this is just for now] is epic.

The temperature in this heater-less tank ranges from 72[in the winter]-78[in the summer.] I only chose to get rid of heaters from my tanks seeing that overall, the temp doesn't fluctuate that bad and I don't live in an especially cold climate & one FRYING my reef.


----------



## SolomonFinch (Dec 22, 2012)

OIC.

I have a baby oranda that is causing me to pull my hair out as well. He actually manages to disappear from sight in a rather bare tank. I am watching him waste I fear. I just now cut the filter off and removed water to see if that aided his appetite. Nope, he still pecks pecks pecks at the bottom (avoiding the sinking food even) . He just won't eat. I am trying one more food type this weekend. If he doesnt do well, I am just going to have to wait and see. 
I know Orandas are foragers, but his instinct is starving him. He pops food in and out, in and out.... it is rare to see him actually EAT. Larger shrimp pellets are all he will fool with.
So, I understand the goldfish frustration. Like you, I feel if he seems happy...let him be.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

All of my tanks are unheated as well.

Since you mentioned the pearl gourami being a problem - in my experience they are group oriented fish. From what I've seen, most of the time when people have trouble with them, they are either with incompatible fish, in too small of a tank, or kept by themselves.


----------



## ZombieKeepr (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow, Solomon! Sounds like you're really having some issues with that one. I REALLY hope he does ok and gets used to eating ... and then gets bigger and will stop vanishing! xD

Jaysee, would you consider my stocking to be inappropriate for Razr? I'm not gonna be offended if you say yes, it's just ... I bought him with the intent of rescuing him from his ... [if I can be blunt/honest] crappy housing situation and he was the only pearl I've seen since 2009. He doesn't really seem lonely or even really aggressive[he just used to be REALLY aggressive to the Eastern rainbows so until I have a bigger group, they stay in another tank]

Definitely not implying I don't believe you[just that I know every fish can be different], but I think if I had more pearls, they'd be killed by him. He's pretty intent on having NOTHING around that looks like him.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

No, every fish of a species is not different - most are more or less exactly the same  Some fish do not fit the mold though. I think there are 2 possibilities - either it's just a rogue fish, or it's environmental. I'm leaning towards the latter. I think 18 species in a 55 gallon is about 10-12 too many. I'm not saying that that is the problem, since there aren't all that many fish in the tank, but I can't see it helping the situation.

If you have the space and you come across some females, I would certainly give it a shot. Heterospecific aggression is not an indicator for conspecific aggression.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

+1 to Jaysee. I don't see a problem with the goldie, but I do think fewer species with bigger schools would make your fish happier. It is true that they only school when they feel threatened, but it doesn't mean that they won't thrive all the more in a larger group. I always think that, where you have capacity to provide the optimum conditions rather than just satisfactory ones, you should.  However, I understand if you are trying to let certain older groups just naturally die out in order to change stocking, and I do think they are much happier passing into old age in your beautiful tank than in a petshop. 

I do think you should try a little harem for Razr, perhaps, if possible.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Bombalurina said:


> However, I understand if you are trying to let certain older groups just naturally die out in order to change stocking, and I do think they are much happier passing into old age in your beautiful tank than in a petshop.


Yes, that does become a tricky area - when one no longer wants to keep a kind of fish, getting more is out of the question.


----------



## ZombieKeepr (Mar 6, 2013)

^ right.  I still love neon & glowlight tetras, but I can't really see owning them again. They're gorgeous but kinda anti-climatic.

Now ... about Razr. A 55gal would be a bit small for a trio, wouldn't it? With his size, I'm almost wondering if, in groups, they aren't actually 75/90+gal fish. Admittedly, since the Eastern rainbows have moved out[they live in "my" 40gB], he's REALLY laid back and doesn't mess with anything, but when they're around, he goes CRAZY.

I will admit, when I got him, I didn't realize until later that day, they liked being in groups. Since I have a smart phone[as most people do], I can google a bit in the store while I'm picking up other supplies and make a decision but I didn't read that until it was too late. I got him from Ft Myers[and I live in Arcadia] which is about 50 miles away, that drive is ... heh ... interesting. We don't have a local petstore & I haven't seen Pearl gouramis 3 years prior to this. He was the only one. I kinda made an educated decision in the thought he could have a relaxed life in my tank[even being solo] vs staying in the store & probably dying because they didn't even know there was a fish in that tank.

Call it being foolish, soft, w/e ... I've always heard they were more laid back. I guess they're a lot more like tiger barbs then people would acknowledge. They're not "bad", they just get antsy & have a horrible disposition kept solo.

I'l see what I can do with him if he begins to be mean again, but with him being calm after the removal of my 'bows, if he'll stay like this, that works. xD I also kinda don't wanna risk him killing more fish because he's dead set on being alone, if that makes sense? Kinda a fear of mine. I, no joke, had a guppy who killed other guppies for no reason. It even scared a betta half to death[first ever tank, all a learning experience even tho in the end it was all ok & sorted] & it was just a 1.5" fancy guppy! xD


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You could have 4 or 5 in a 55. If you can't get more, you can't get more. As long as it's not causing further problems, it is what it is.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Can we see some close-up photos of some of the fish?  I think gouramis are gorgeous.


----------



## ZombieKeepr (Mar 6, 2013)

That's what I was thinking Jaysee ... just ... if it gets to be really bad again[he's aggressive without reason] I'll take the plunge & order him some friends off the 'net.

Anyways, here he is:


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

He be purdy!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

He's a she.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

She be purdy.


----------



## ZombieKeepr (Mar 6, 2013)

xD Thanks, Bomb 

A better pic:









You sure it's a she, Jaysee? That'd be a little easier to work with, no?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah I'm pretty sure. There is a small amount of doubt though, since the fins are not extended. The fat belly of yours indicates eggs. The dorsal fin ought to be longer and there should be color on the chest and feelers for a male. Also, there are filaments that grow off the male's anal fin.

Here's my male for comparison.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

here's a male and a female


----------



## ZombieKeepr (Mar 6, 2013)

I see what you mean, now.

Hmm, would you be interested in a FM pearl gourami? xD I really would like to see a video of your group if you have one or the time. I bet it's very interesting to see the interaction between established & comfortable fish.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, I would be interested in her, provided the shipping is not too much. Here's an older video. I just culled the 2 small ones - I did not like the body shape they grew into - so I'm looking to add a few more. I've also just moved them to the 125, so I would like to build the school up to about 7.


----------



## ZombieKeepr (Mar 6, 2013)

Sad face ... It said it is a private video. xD

Anyways, shipping would probably just be $12 or so. Could be considered a bit steep for a single fish but up to you.

She'd have a breather bag & a heat pack if you do want her, just so you know.


----------



## ZombieKeepr (Mar 6, 2013)

I moved some plants around ... looks even better now!


----------



## ZombieKeepr (Mar 6, 2013)

It really hasn't changed much ... but I figure it's time to update this thread:









Stocking:
1x Fancy goldfish
3x Mollies
~5x Guppies[technically a bunch of fry]
1x Platy
3x Gold Barbs
1x Gold WCMM
3x Zebra Danio
1x Neon/2x Glowlight tetras
1x Harlequin Rasbora
1x Clown/2x BN plecos
1x Whiptail Catfish
1x Featherfin Catfish
1x Raphael Catfish
1x SA Bumble Bee Catfish
1x Dojo Loach
1x Siamese Algae Eater

When I move this tank to my new location, I'm expecting several singles will be given away[4+ hour drive, only keeping favorites] ... I'm probably gonna replace them with other schools/fish later ...


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

One day I want a fancy goldfish tank that looks like that.

Come to Australia and set it up for me?


----------



## ZombieKeepr (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks Bombalurina! :-D Technically, I'd love to come to Australia even if to set up a fancy goldfish tank[you'd just have to pay for the supplies and my trip costs]! xD Joking aside, tho, it's such a gorgeous place! Definitely a place I wanna visit eventually.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

If you don't have anyone to give them to when you move the platy, rasboro, clown pleco and gold barbs we could add to our schools. They should be pretty easy to re-home though but it's an option if needed.


----------



## ZombieKeepr (Mar 6, 2013)

Heh, thanks for the option! Galaxy[clown pleco] is staying tho. I couldn't get rid of her. xD


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

Your tank looks good and a very neat tank! It looks tidy to me and Your plants and the wood are in good looking.


----------



## ZombieKeepr (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks, Fabi! 

I took a video of the tank after I finally trimmed it[it's been a while since I've done that]:









I've been thinking that a lot of species I've had before I'm gonna phase out and have this tank more geared towards single fish then schoolers[at one point, it seemed nothing but them! xD ] so we'll see how that turns out.


----------



## ZombieKeepr (Mar 6, 2013)

I've got an update for this tank[other then it's location change] ...

First, the bad news. I got an orange FM Cambodian VT betta who was intended to go in here after she was better[she got a 20gL instead but eh] and she died after just a little bit of time with her. Second, my last WalMart harlequin rasbora died.

Now .. for the good news. xD I got 3 orange von rio tetras, a panda garra & a panda moor.

Here's the updated stocking list:

2x Fancy goldfish
3x Mollies/3x Guppies/1x Platy
3x Gold Barbs
1x Gold WCMM
3x Zebra Danio
3x Von Rio/1x Neon/2x Glowlight tetras
1x Clown/2x BN plecos
1x Panda Garra
1x Whiptail Catfish
1x Featherfin Catfish
1x Raphael Catfish
1x SA Bumble Bee Catfish
1x Dojo Loach
1x Siamese Algae Eater


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

*pokes you* Go away! This is MY forum! Go back to FL [NOT Florida, FWIW xD] where people are stuck up idiots who talk crap! xD

Still, Morpheus is so gorgeous!! I love panda moors, but being a broadtail [can't really see it in the pic] just makes it all the better.  <3


----------



## ZombieKeepr (Mar 6, 2013)

Woman, I be where I want! xD xD

Anyways  Pic doesn't show it at all and he might not be, but his tail looks fuller in life. None the less, he's EPIC! xD


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

*hisses and turns black*

Anyways, it depends ... he honestly does look like a fantail. Broadtails don't have the points, even when their tail is moving ... YOU LIED TO MEH! xD

Still, just wait till they have to deal with my 4 idiots. xD


----------



## ZombieKeepr (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh god ... Tanchi will devour all life. xD

Anyways, I'll try to get a better pic of him soon.


----------

